# Teampartner für Craft Transalp Challenge 2011 im Raum Lüneburg ???



## iglg (23. Juli 2010)

Träume nicht dein Leben, sondern lebe deine Träume.....

Ich träume schon seit meinen MTB-Anfängen von einer Teilnahme an diesem geilen Rennen.

Leider fehlten mir bisher das Training, der Mut - und der Partner.

Der Spaß bei der diesjährigen TransGermany und die Bilder und Berichte der diesjährigen TAC haben den Stachel gesetzt ! Ich will da unbedingt einmal mitfahren.

Ziel : Finishen, Zeit ist egal.  Die Gegend, die Stimmung und das Drumherum sind es bestimmt wert 

Früher Entschluss zwingt hoffentlich zum regelmäßigen Training, und das findet am besten gemeinsam statt.


Wer denkt auch so und kommt aus der Gegend ??

Bin im nächsten Jahr 49 Jahre alt, also Kategorie müsste Master sein.

Wer hat Lust ??

Viele Grüße

Ingo aus Lüneburg


----------



## Janderfisch (24. Juli 2010)

An Deinen Zeilen sehe ich wieder, wie ungerecht doch die Welt ist.
da hat man schon dasselbe unter der gleichen Zielsetzung vor und dann...

Hallo erstmal!

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr meinen Traum erfüllt. Er heißt Stumpjumper S-Works. Dieses habe ich mir für nächstes Jahr zugelegt, weil ich die TAC unbedingt mitfahren möchte, das ist mein zweiter Traum! Und dann bin ich auch noch 49!

Einmal dabei sein als Finisher - Zeit scheiß egal!

Und nun kommt der Mist, ich komme aus Hannover Umland.

Oder vielleicht ist es ja kein Hinderniss?

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (24. Juli 2010)

Raum Lüneburg wäre natürlich super, aber bei der dünnen Bikerdichte im Norden rechne ich offengestanden sowieso nicht damit, dass sich jemand findet.

Hannover klingt doch auch prima !! Das ist dicht genug, um zu testen ob man harmoniert. Und öfter trainieren kann man ja im Harz. Und da käme ich ja quasi an Hannover vorbei. Wo genau wohnst Du denn ?

Wir können ja im August eine Tour im Harz machen, oder?

Es wäre doch klasse, wenn das klappte...

Vielleicht hast Du ja auch Lust, den Marathon in Seiffen mitzufahren ? Im Moment habe ich geplant, da noch einmal einen MA zu fahren und in Seiffen war ich noch nie.

Melde Dich gern mal - gern auch per PM.

Bis später

Ingo


----------



## iglg (25. Juli 2010)

@janderfisch : Du hast eine PM ! Bin gespannt auf Deine Rückmeldung.

Viele Grüße

Ingo (Guhl)


----------

